

Apex Predators - helwr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_apex_predators

======
stcredzero
Who is the apex predator of the startup world? Let's define a predator as one
who prospers because they make transactions where they have a different and
highly advantageous understanding of value than the other party. The
transaction can still be beneficial to both sides.

